# Queer Duck anyone?



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone like the show Queer Duck by any chance... (if anyone's even seen it)


----------



## Starburst (Jun 10, 2007)

What channel does it come on? o.o


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jun 10, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> What channel does it come on? o.o



it's actually an internet site, with shorts (kinda like south park in a way). It just got famous, so they put the show on Sho (cable channel)

well, here's a little clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcAG8bKhXZo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97PanJu_cio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Od3S1-vo8


----------



## Zerulu (Jun 10, 2007)

Eh, the jokes are kind of tired. Entertaining for a bit, but it didn't really hold my attention.


----------



## Litre (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh dear god, I didn't think anyone else knew of that faggotry on Showtime.

Queer Duck is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD. I mean probably more than ten years old when it first came out.

Oh god.

aaa


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jun 11, 2007)

oi...I saw it once, I don't like to admit it in public.  The jokes are funny, but not anymore x.x

It's like Family Guy's Jokes, they're funny the first time...but get old quickly


----------



## sedric (Jun 11, 2007)

When I first heard of this show, I had to wait three years before I could finally see it online. It was not worth the wait


----------

